# Best Ammo for Target Practice (neewb)



## NCSD

Hi, new to the forum and fairly new to handguns. I recently bought an XD 45 and I'm wondering what the best ammo is for target practice? Inexpensive but not crappy. And where's the best place to get it (I live in San Diego)?

Any advice would be appreciated.

Thanks!


----------



## Ptarmigan

First of all, welcome to the forum. You will find that this a great place.

Second, Winchester makes good and cheap practice ammo under their USA brand also known as Winchester White Box. It can be found at most Wal-Mart stores in 100 round value packs.

Remington also has a "discount" brand called UMC and it comes in a yellow box and can be found in 250 round value boxes at some Wal-Marts and larger sproting good stores. Remington also sells this ammo in "normal" boxes of 50 rounds in a white and green box.

I hope this helps.


----------



## Growler67

Greetings!! Winchester White Box (WWB) is relatively inexpensive, reliable and not too terribly dirty to shoot. I get most of my WWB from Wally World (WalMart). GO BOLTS!!!


----------



## TOF

If you purchase 1 or 2 boxes at a time Walmart is a good place. If able to purchase in case quantities (1000 rnds) the following links might have better prices on occasion. You don't always have to pay Tax when ordering online or by phone which can add to to savings or at least offset freight charges. Several other online sources exist so search for ammunition.

http://www.ammoman.com/index.htm

http://www.sportsmansguide.com/


----------



## Wyatt

NCSD,

Agree with the others. I live in Orange County and have found Walmart to have the best prices on ammo, particularly WWB. You may find ammo cheaper on the internet but not by much, especially after shipping. Add in the convenience of having it on the shelf of your local WM, though I will usually buy enough for a few sessions in case they are temporarily out of my caliber for a few days, and as a hedge against price increases.

Hope this helps.


----------



## unpecador

I dislike shopping at Walmart and if it wasn't for the ammo, I would not go there. I have to admit however, they have made it very convenient for me, I was there this past Tuesday on my lunch break, bought 500 rounds of WWB and had a combo #1 at the McDonald's located inside the store. +1 :mrgreen:

This site is a good place to get ammo too http://www.ammunitiontogo.com/


----------



## DevilsJohnson

Only way net ammo is really worth the shipping is to be getting 1000 rounds (case) or more at a time. That WBW is pretty good..It is pretty accurate.

The websites listed are pretty good ones. sometimes cheaperthandirt.com/ will have a sale so it's worth looking at. I do like that Seller and Bellot ammo they have there. It's a little hotter than your average practice round and many times is priced pretty well.


----------



## tony pasley

Walmart as said , but check out any large gunshops in your area some will have good deals on target ammo that will rival or beat Walmart. I usually buy by the case to save money.


----------



## Joeywhat

So far the only place I've seen with 9mm prices lower then walmart has been Natchezss.com. They were selling 9mm CCI Blazer (NOT brass) for roughly $15/100, not including shipping. After shipping you'd probably break even, and have non-reloadable cases.

I'm not sure if the same holds true for .45 ACP, but WWB from wally world is typically cheapest. Otherwise I'd go online, most brick and mortar stores won't match wally world/online prices.

Reloading is an option as well.


----------



## DevilsJohnson

I reload for all my pistols. I don't do rifles mainly due to the press I use is a Square Deal Dillon press and all it does is pistols. Once you get the brass the rest is pretty cheap. I messed around with a lot of powders depending on the caliber and have some really good rounds now.:smt1099 And it's a lot cheaper than buying it..Even for 9mm but you do have a time involved. Me and my friend did over 1000 45 ACP in 5-6 hours. 9mm we are going to do Monday..It will go a lot faster.


----------



## NCSD

Thanks for all the info everyone - I appreciate it!


----------



## Spartan

I prefer WWB for my target shooting. I've shot thousands and thousands of rounds of it and have never gotten an out of spec or dud round, which is more than I can say for UMC.

I also hate shopping at Wal-Mart, but I do buy my ammo there. Not only are they the cheapest near me, but it's by a large margin, like %20...and it's WWB.


----------



## undrgrnd

hate to sound like a broken record but I have to buy my practice ammo at walmart and it is wwb. there are no gun shops with 30 miles of my town.


----------



## Bisley

My experience with the XD45 is that it will run on anything you put in it. I usually use the WWB from Walmart, like everyone else, but if I find a good deal on Sellier & Bellot, I like it best (for practice) in all calibers.

It is generally a good practice to use the same grain bullet as the hollow point ammo you will be using for a self-defense load (probably 230 grain, in .45). You get a different point of impact in relation to your point of aim with different weight bullets, and matching the POA of the practice ammo to that of the self-defense ammo just seems to promote more consistency in practice sessions.


----------



## revolvers&w

Dick's will on occasion run a sale on the UMC.
Otherwise it is WWB from Wally World


----------



## knoxrocks222

i used to shoot the 230gr wwb and carried the 180gr federal hydra shocks


----------

